# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Proteïnedieet/Eiwitdieet,tips en recepten gevraagd

## Agnes574

Graag zou ik tips en recepten krijgen die in een proteïnedieet passen.

Zo'n dieet word nl een stuk leuker als je ervan kunt 'genieten'  :Wink: .

Ook links naar site's waarop nuttige info en lekkere recepten staan zijn welkom (géén reclamesites of verkoopsites aub, die zijn hier niet toegestaan!!).

Wie deelt zijn/haar tips/recepten met mij???

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal zélf maar beginnen met mijn ervaringen en maaltijden  :Wink: 

Vlees en salade smaakt héél erg lekker (had ik niet verwacht).
Vis en salade ook en zorgt méér voor een verzadigingsgevoel!
Mozzarella en feta met salade moet ik nog uitproberen  :Wink: 
Ei met salade schijnt het grootste verzadigingsgevoel te geven, dat ga ik morgen proberen!

Ik mis de dressings en sauzen helemaal niet ... de smaak van de ingrediënten is echter veel intenser nu !! Dus; byebye overvloedige dressings en sauzen!!

Magere Yoghurt smaakt zéér goed met een staafje zoetstof 'vanille' en héél véél water zorgt voor een voldaan gevoel en een goede darmreiniging  :Big Grin: .

Het enigste waar ik op moet letten merk ik is m'n darmwerking ... die mag wat beter én sneller ... dus méér vezels door mijn koffie en thee (Benefiber oplospoeder!).

Ik voel me goed, heb méér energie en eet véél minder én gezonder!!
Heb ook géén 'trek- in- zoet-aanvallen' meer s'avonds en dat vind ik super!!

Een kleine week bezig en het bevalt me prima!
Ik heb ook het gevoel dat ik zeg maar 'ontzwel', dus ben benieuwd wat de weegschaal geeft morgen ofzo (heb er zelf geen en wil er geen,dus ga er bij m'n schoonma opstaan)!

Ik laat het jullie weten!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik eet intussen niet meer enkel eiwitten; dat is niet vol te houden!!

Ik let er echter goed op dat ik méér eiwitten eet en weinig koolhydraten  :Wink: .

Géén sausjes meer voor mij (of dan toch een enkele keer een klein beetje ... terwijl het vroeger saus met eten was ipv omgekeerd  :Stick Out Tongue: ) en veel fruit (appels,meloen,sinaasapples,grapefruits etc) en groenten (paprika's,komkommers,radijzen,salades,wortelen, selder etc) als tussendoortjes ... eventueel 's met tzaziki of een magere yoghurt-dip (magere yohurt met wat peper,knoflookpoeder,paprikapoeder,kerriepoeder, selderzout etc .. en combinaties :Wink: ) is lekker!!!  :Big Grin: 

Voor het slapen gaan nog 2 magere yoghurtjes van Activia met 2 staafjes Canderelzoetstof (vanillesmaak)... die zorgen ervoor dat tijdens mijn slaap m'n spijsvertering blijft werken!

Lukt super momenteel; 4 kilo kwijt en ik ga voor nog 6 kilo eraf  :Wink: !
Voel me steeds beter in mijn vel en daardoor lukt meer bewegen (fietsen,wandelen en zwemmen) en spiergroepen trainen ook veel beter (motivatie is top nu  :Smile: )

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Oki07

Heeft iemand ervaring met het Atkins-dieet? Of met veel minder KH eten?
Ik wil wat kilo's kwijt en ik wil dat op deze manier proberen. Alleen maar shakes of repen ga ik nooit vol houden. Ik vind het wel moeilijk, omdat ik gek ben op brood. Vanochtend heb ik twee gekookte eieren op en ik heb wat groenten mee voor op mijn werk.
Zijn er mensen met tips voor KH-vrije lunches om mee te nemen naar het werk? Ik heb een koelkastje waar ik gebruik van kan maken.

----------


## Agnes574

Een salade?
Met vis/mozzarella/feta/kaas/vleesreepjes/ of etcetc... salades kun je oneindig variëren!
Eieren schijnen de beste 'vullers/hongerstillers' te zijn, maar die kun je best niet iedere dag eten  :Wink: .

----------


## Oki07

@ Agnes. Heb jij je echt aan het Atkins dieet gehouden of ben je alleen minder KH gaan eten? De eerste twee weken mag je maar 20 gram kh op een dag van "dr Atkins". Dat heb ik vandaag al op met 2 eieren, 30 gram kaas, 200gram komkommer, 100 gram radijs, 110 gram wortel, 110 gram tomaatjes en 1 atkins reep. En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over mijn twee koffie met melk en het avondeten wat nog moet gaan komen......

----------


## Ronald68

@Oki07

Ik heb Cambridge gedaan, zit nu in de afbouw. Dan heb je geen recepten nodig, zit het gewoon in zakjes  :Wink: 
20 er af in een week of 8 overigens.
Volgens mij is Atkins helemaal niet zo goed.

----------


## Oki07

@ Ronald. Dat heb ik gelezen. Ik vind het echt super knap van je!!! Maar voor mij zijn alleen shakes (en/of repen) niet weggelegd. Ik hou dat nooit vol. Ik ben dol op kauwen. Klinkt raar, maar vloeibaar voedsel ben ik heel snel zat.

----------


## Agnes574

@Oki,
Ik heb helemaal geen dieet gevolgd.. ook geen Atkins...
Ik heb wel 2 weken enkel proteïnen gegeten op aanraden van m'n huisarts, maar daarna weer beetjes KH toegevoegd aan m'n menu; 
Ik probeer daar nog steeds wel op te letten al lukt dat niet altijd  :Wink: : meer proteïnen en minder koolhydraten :Smile: .

Ik ga vanaf woensdag hoop ik 's een weekje op shakes ... ik kan dat wel volhouden als ik alleen thuisben en geen 'lekker eten' zie  :Wink: .
Hopelijk komen m'n darmen dan tot rust en verkleint mijn eetlust (ik eet vééls te grote porties!!) :Big Grin:

----------


## zirus

Heb je het al geprobeerd met meer verzadigde vetten bij je proteinen. Dit schijnt je eetlust verder af te remmen doordat het voedsel langzamer aan de darmen wordt afgegeven, terwijl je eetlust veel langzamer terugkomt. Samen met kefir krijg je dan 'ideaalcomplex' voor je darmen en kom je ook nog automatisch op je ideaalgewicht. Bij mij werkt dat prima en als ik een keer daarvan afwijk..., dan merken mijn darmen daar niets van. Voor KH gebruik ik desdembrood.

----------


## Ronald68

@Oki07,

Als je gaat kauwen, bijv kauwgom dan activeer je je speekselklieren waardoor je maag denkt dat er eten aan komt en krijg je honger.

----------


## Heinie58

Heeft iemand ervaring met Karin de Zoete

----------


## Agnes574

Hier is de link met alles over Karin de Zoete op MC; positief en niet positief!
Succes!!
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11612

----------

